# Hit and run



## Rafael (May 9, 2009)

Well...today I went to my psychiatrist's office to pick up my pills and something terrible happened. I was reversing out of the parking lot and my car scratched the rear left side of the car beside me; it was a minor scratch but I panicked and left. This is like my second accident this week :| because of the effect of the pills I'm taking I guess and if my father found out he would probably kick me out of the house. Now I'm panicking, I can't sleep, I feel bad for the other person's car, I'm a good person but going to the police or telling my parents will make my life suck even more than now, I would probably end up committing suicide.

Do you think the police will find out?, I'm 100% sure nobody saw me and there were no security cameras, but I'm so paranoid it's making me crazy. How long does it take for someone to be notified of a hit and run? Do police officers come to the person's home and arrest them?


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

If it's just minor they probably won't notice right away. when they do see it they won't know where it happend. I wouldn't worry too much. And i highly doubt you'd get arrested for a scratch.


----------



## Rafael (May 9, 2009)

heyubigrockstar said:


> If it's just minor they probably won't notice right away. when they do see it they won't know where it happend. I wouldn't worry too much. And i highly doubt you'd get arrested for a scratch.


Yeah you're right, thanks:squeeze


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

This was a pretty ******* thing to do and I hope you get caught.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

A few things:

First, if the person you hit didn't notice it right away, and it was as minor as you say, they probably won't know it was you. And even if the owner did know where the scratch came from, there is also the problem of finding out who did it. 

Second, that was a pretty crappy thing to do. I'm not going to be as harsh as bk, but I think you know this already. It's really not worth freaking out over, though.

And third, I think the biggest problem here is that you keep crashing because of your pills. What effect of them is making you crash? Loss of perception? Drowsiness? Brain fog? If the pills are really the cause of these crashes you probably shouldn't be driving until you figure it out.


----------



## citizenjane (May 5, 2009)

Rafael said:


> Well...today I went to my psychiatrist's office to pick up my pills and something terrible happened. I was reversing out of the parking lot and my car scratched the rear left side of the car beside me; it was a minor scratch but I panicked and left. This is like my second accident this week :| because of the effect of the pills I'm taking I guess and if my father found out he would probably kick me out of the house. Now I'm panicking, I can't sleep, I feel bad for the other person's car, I'm a good person but going to the police or telling my parents will make my life suck even more than now, I would probably end up committing suicide.
> 
> Do you think the police will find out?, I'm 100% sure nobody saw me and there were no security cameras, but I'm so paranoid it's making me crazy. How long does it take for someone to be notified of a hit and run? Do police officers come to the person's home and arrest them?


I hate to advise dishonesty, but in this case, I think I'd recommend denial in the event that you are caught. Just claim you didn't know, that you didn't realize.
The fact that you are on medication will support this. People who have never been on psychotropic meds don't really know what the side effects are. It is reasonable for them to assume that meds might make you careless and unobservant enough to scratch another car by accident and not even notice.
If caught, just say you didn't realize you scratched the other car, and that it was an accident. Then apologize profusely.
Chances are, you'll never be caught, though.
This is really pretty minor, in the grand scheme of things. Certainly nothing to contemplate suicide over.
As a mom, if I realized my child was so close to suicide that a minor incident like this could push him over the edge, that would _certainly_ be more upsetting and disturbing to me than the fact that he accidentally scratched another car and then drove away without telling anyone.
Please seek immediate help if you truly feel suicidal.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Rafael said:


> Well...today I went to my psychiatrist's office to pick up my pills and something terrible happened. I was reversing out of the parking lot and my car scratched the rear left side of the car beside me; it was a minor scratch but I panicked and left. This is like my second accident this week :| because of the effect of the pills I'm taking I guess and if my father found out he would probably kick me out of the house. Now I'm panicking, I can't sleep, I feel bad for the other person's car, I'm a good person but going to the police or telling my parents will make my life suck even more than now, I would probably end up committing suicide.
> 
> Do you think the police will find out?, I'm 100% sure nobody saw me and there were no security cameras, but I'm so paranoid it's making me crazy. How long does it take for someone to be notified of a hit and run? Do police officers come to the person's home and arrest them?


Woah! Just stop a minute. You are blowing things all out of proportion...you said yourself it was a minor scratch and nobody saw you...I'm pretty sure they're not going to send the whole police-force after you or put you in prison! This sort of stuff happens all the time (I remember my grandfather once scrathed someones car and just drove on; nothing happened there). Relax, I'm sure nothing will happen...it was an honest mistake...


----------



## Rafael (May 9, 2009)

bk said:


> This was a pretty ******* thing to do and I hope you get caught.


I am an honest person, but right now I'm in a **** hole, if i were to come home and tell my parents about this, the same parents paying for my car insurance, treatment and pulling up with my crap with social anxiety?! **** they don't even believe there is anything wrong with me; it's a miracle I convinced them to help me. It would have been an excuse to kick me out. A car is not more important than a person's well being, and i think the owner of the car i scratched would agree with me. I am very sorry about his car and if i was in another point in my life, i would have left a note.:blank


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you should be more concerned about what is going on with your medication and that if you don't get that under control you could actually hurt a person with your car and feel 100 times worse.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with Thomas's post.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was the victim of someone scratching up my car without leaving any info, and I'll just say that I wasn't a happy camper. What bothers me about this post is that your pills are affecting your driving habits and you're still driving! What's gonna happen when the car turns into a person? I think you need to talk to your doc about your med situation or figure out when to drive when your pills aren't affecting you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree with the above poster. You shouldn't be driving until you know for sure that your meds aren't messing with your perception. Someone could get seriously hurt, not just a car scratched.

And as far as your parents not knowing you have SA, do they even know you're taking meds? If I were you, I'd tell them - my mom has been really supportive of my SA, and I know she would be really upset if I was going to a doctor and taking meds and not telling her about it. They're your parents, they're supposed to be there for you in times of need. 

If you think they're going to throw you out for telling them you have SA, talk to your doctor about it. Maybe he can advise you on something else to do. And scratching a car isn't going to get you arrested. Please stop thinking about suicide, it only hurts the people who love you.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I was eating at a restaurant a few weeks ago and saw someone back right into another car. The guy looked scared, looked in all directions, then sped the hell out of there. To his defense, the other car was parked horribly and pretty much deserved to be backed into. The kicker, the family whose car got hit was sitting at the window also, but apparently didn't see this guy back into their car.

If they notice, they'll probably file a claim with their insurance and have it taken care of. But if it's just a scratch, chances are they probably won't notice. I wouldn't worry so much over it, it happens to everyone at least once. I rear-ended a car in the McDonald's drive-thru once, now that's embarrassing.

Like others have already said, the most important thing is to find out why this is happening to you and to prevent it from happening again. You really shouldn't drive until you've figured that out.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've done that before.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My mom had a nurse coming over to the house after my grandma broke her hip last year. The nurse parked in a really bad spot, and my mom was backing out of the driveway and hit her car by accident. My mom was really apologetic, but the nurse was really relaxed about it, and was like, 'it happens.'

The bottom line is, you don't know who you hit. It could be a nice person. They could have understood and just let it go. You just can't get torn up over it. And committing suicide over it is a really bad idea, because you don't know what lies in the future. It's no solution.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Rafael said:


> I am an honest person, but right now I'm in a **** hole, if i were to come home and tell my parents about this, the same parents paying for my car insurance, treatment and pulling up with my crap with social anxiety?! **** they don't even believe there is anything wrong with me; it's a miracle I convinced them to help me. It would have been an excuse to kick me out. A car is not more important than a person's well being, and i think the owner of the car i scratched would agree with me. I am very sorry about his car and if i was in another point in my life, i would have left a note.:blank


I believe you and I know that you are sorry and you already know that its something you would not normally do. You did what you had to do; people have done* MUCH* worse than this (including me). As long as you learn from it. :hug It was an accident.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't sweat it. A minor scratch is no worse than the dents put into other cars by careless people opening their car door in parking lots. Do they ever leave notes? Hell no they don't. 

Just stay quiet and consider this a lesson learned.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have to agree with Penny on this one.
In reality, you can leave a note saying that the scratch happened with your information. That way, youwould not have to wait until the other person leaves - they could be in the building all day or something. 

If the medication is too strong or affects the ability to drive - do not drive and call your doctor immediately. It sounds like you may be overmedicated, but that is just me.


----------



## Ravenridethesky (Jun 22, 2012)

Rafael said:


> Well...today I went to my psychiatrist's office to pick up my pills and something terrible happened. I was reversing out of the parking lot and my car scratched the rear left side of the car beside me; it was a minor scratch but I panicked and left. This is like my second accident this week :| because of the effect of the pills I'm taking I guess and if my father found out he would probably kick me out of the house. Now I'm panicking, I can't sleep, I feel bad for the other person's car, I'm a good person but going to the police or telling my parents will make my life suck even more than now, I would probably end up committing suicide.
> 
> Do you think the police will find out?, I'm 100% sure nobody saw me and there were no security cameras, but I'm so paranoid it's making me crazy. How long does it take for someone to be notified of a hit and run? Do police officers come to the person's home and arrest them?


I know exactly how you feel because the same thing actually just happened to me except i only made a light bump when backing up and no damage seen in my car.


----------



## findsanju (Nov 25, 2013)

*Hit and Run*



Futures said:


> Don't sweat it. A minor scratch is no worse than the dents put into other cars by careless people opening their car door in parking lots. Do they ever leave notes? Hell no they don't.
> 
> Just stay quiet and consider this a lesson learned.


I too hit a car while backing up in a office parking lot. It was minor dent and scratch.
I was not having a paper and pen to write a note to put it on the car then I decided to go my near by home to bring paper and pen.
The time when I come back to office(after 15 min of incident), car was not there then I went to office security room and informed them the story, they noted my details.

I would like to seek suggestion from you guys whether do I need to inform police or not?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A 2009 thread got bumped twice and both by members with 1 post.

Anyway, Sanju, if it is really bothering you just report it to your insurance company. No need to call the police.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

nubly said:


> A 2009 thread got bumped twice and both by members with 1 post.
> 
> Anyway, Sanju, if it is really bothering you just report it to your insurance company. No need to call the police.


Probably people googling which led them here....it is one of those strange topics


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

This happened to me a few weeks ago, I was pulling out of a parking garage and slightly dented the car next to me. Part of me wanted to drive away and just forget about it, but I know if it happened to my car, I'd want to the person to say something. Not to sound like a 1st grade teacher, but you should never forget the age old rule, "treat other how you wanted to be treated". 
While it's a crappy thing to do, it's not the end of the world. And now you know for next time, hopefully there won't be, but if there is, you should leave a note. 
Also, as everyone has already said, you probably shouldn't drive while you're on the medication if it impairs your driving abilities.


----------

